# fantacalcio con aste



## korma (15 Maggio 2013)

Non c'è nessuno disposto ad aiutarmi ad organizzare da ora un torneo pluriennale di fantacalcio a base d'asta?
mi spiego, si creano che so' 16-18 squadre per la A e 16-18 per la b in base a chi si iscrive prima .
si da un tot di milioni e si fanno 4-5 turni d'asta con date prestabilite e un periodo di 1 mese di calciomercato...
Secondo me è meglio rispetto al classico.
a fine anno ci saranno retrocessioni e promozioni.

che dite?


----------



## Ale (15 Maggio 2013)

troppe squadre, ma l'idea è molto interessante e mi piacerebbe


----------



## korma (15 Maggio 2013)

la mia era una proposta,poi si puo' modificare..


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Maggio 2013)

Io ci sono!


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> la mia era una proposta,poi si puo' modificare..



certo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Maggio 2013)

per me si può fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Maggio 2013)

Rispetto a quello che organizziamo ogni anno? Sarebbe una simpatica alternativa


----------



## korma (16 Maggio 2013)

ovviamente per le aste bisognera' attendere la pubblicazione della gazzetta delle quotazioni, per intanto io direi di cominciare a raccogliere gli iscritti.
bisognera' cercare anche un volontario ,meglio se non partecipante ,a cui inviare le aste ,che faccia da giudice e pubblichi gli esiti.


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

la figata sarebbe farla online, con rilanci immediati. pero dovremmo essere pochi


----------



## Livestrong (16 Maggio 2013)

Ma a buste chiuse intendi? Perché sennó è impraticabile


----------



## Ale (16 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma a buste chiuse intendi? Perché sennó è impraticabile



scatena la creatività eh, niente è impossibile. Del resto facciamo il draft per l ' nba, percui..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Maggio 2013)

Avevo anche io avuto un idea simile, però bisogna che tutti siano costanti nel farlo..


----------



## korma (17 Maggio 2013)

io ho gia' partecipato anni fa a una cosa cosi'...

praticamente si fissano 3 date limite, es. 1 agosto ,prima asta, 10 agosto seconda e 21 la terza.

entro il 10 tutti devono inviare le offerte per la propia rosa,ossia 22 nomi con l'offerta per ognuno.

entro 2gg verranno pubblicati gli esito, ovvero nel caso cui 2 giocatori abbiano indicato lo stesso nome,chi se lo aggiudica con l'offerta migliore.

cosi' facendo è possibile che alla data della seconda asta,ovvero il 10 agosto ,io mi ritrovo con la rosa gia' fatta( se nessuno mi ha fregato un giocatore) oppure con una mancanza di 2 3 4 giocatori.


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Luglio 2013)

Interessante, a me interesserebbe partecipare, però dal 3 al 17 agosto credo che potrò essere latitante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Luglio 2013)

Questo il sistema per creare le squadre, poi per il resto faremmo tutto su Fantagazzetta?


----------

